# My puppy is trying to talk...lol



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

I swear my little puppy is trying to talk to me. When she wants to play or get a lot of attention she starts this little huffing, puffing to barking (but it's all different kinds of barks). Sometimes it sounds like 'Booo woo woo woo woo!'. Sometimes it is 'woof'...or 'Brrrff!'. What about your doggies?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh yes, Tiki does this all the time.... It is just to funny :lol: 

Judi


----------



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh and when she does the 'Boo woo woo woo woo' bark...she throws her head wayyyyy back! It is just hilarious!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

And Brinkley does a little yawn-howl like thing when he is really excited. Especially when I first come home, or we are training and he really wants a treat. SO cute! I love the puppy talk.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit'ny also talks with all those different barks! It is the cutest thing!

However my Shih Poo, Cisco, actually tried TALKING! He did it only when he REALLY wanted something. He used to HAVE to have someone pick him up and give him water out of the faucet by hand (spoiled much?) and if you were standing in the bathroom in front of the sink he would mumble to you to let you know he wanted some of that good 'ole faucet water! It would be like a low grunt mumble type noise, like he was trying to imitate our voice! I miss my first baby...


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kissyfur_@Sep 9 2004, 02:33 PM
> *Oh and when she does the 'Boo woo woo woo woo' bark...she throws her head wayyyyy back! It is just hilarious!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8759*


[/QUOTE]


That is soooo funny







, and she is such a cutie pie


----------

